# Nel frattempo.



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2013)

In attesa di una qualsiasi reazione di Bagnino, che non sto proprio aspettando, anzi, che spero non ci sarà, o meglio, spero che sarà quella della totale passività.

Ieri all'uscita da scuola non si è visto, a parte il fatto che l'ho visto io da lontano per strada la mattina presto, ma non ho attirato la sua attenzione...

Momenti di tensione con Marito per il suo imminente viaggio di lavoro, per un suo essere diventato un po' troppo dipendente dal mio umore: la mia nuova modalità di avere anche cose mie, pensieri e riflessioni, che posso anche non condividere; il fatto che reagisco male se mi mette in bocca parole che non avevo nessuna intenzione di dire, ma neanche pensare...

Questo viaggio è un altro ostacolo da superare...

Ora vado, c'è sempre la minaccia dell'assistente sociale.  :carneval:


----------

